
Van Gogh Documentary to Be First Fully Painted Feature Film Ever Made - GolDDranks
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/van-gogh-documentary-to-be-first-fully-painted-feature-film-ever-made_us_56d4970fe4b0bf0dab32f466
======
GolDDranks
I hate to say this, but instead of recruiting and training people to paint in
Van Gogh's style, how about training a neural network?

Still, intriguing project, I have to say.

